# Seguimento Ásia e Médio Oriente 2016



## Orion (1 Jan 2016 às 18:33)

Portais para o acompanhamento

Bahrain:

http://www.bahrainweather.gov.bh/

Bangladesh:

http://www.bmd.gov.bd/?/home/

Camboja:

http://www.cambodiameteo.com/map?menu=3&lang=en

China:

http://www.cma.gov.cn/en2014/

Hong Kong:

http://www.hko.gov.hk/contente.htm

Índia:

http://www.imd.gov.in/Welcome To IMD/Welcome.php

Japão:

http://www.jma.go.jp/jma/indexe.html

Macau:

http://www.smg.gov.mo/smg/e_index.htm

Oman:

http://www.met.gov.om/opencms/export/sites/default/dgman/en/home/index.html

Qatar:

http://qweather.gov.qa/Index.aspx

Coreia do Sul:

http://web.kma.go.kr/eng/index.jsp

Rússia (portal em inglês ainda em construção aquando da publicação):

http://www.meteorf.ru/

Tailândia:

http://www.tmd.go.th/en/

Malásia:

http://www.met.gov.my/web/metmalaysia/home

Singapura:

http://www.weather.gov.sg/home/

Israel:

http://www.ims.gov.il/IMSENG/All_Tahazit/homepage.htm


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jan 2016 às 03:26)

Uma área de baixa pressão na costa do Japão está trazendo chuva, ventos fortes e queda de neve, que em alguns locais é significativa.
Dezenas de voos foram cancelados e serviços de trem foram interrompidos.

Neve em Tóquio.
Fotos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/tokyofashion/sets/72157662956172829


























Rob


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jan 2016 às 03:26)

*Tóquio*


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2016 às 17:12)

*‘Intense’ polar vortex could bring ice storm to New Territories: chill running through Hong Kong expected to last a week*

http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...ntense-polar-vortex-could-bring-ice-storm-new


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2016 às 19:50)

Ventiscas y nevadas copiosas en Vladivostok:


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Jan 2016 às 11:35)

http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ncerram-escolas-face-a-onda-de-frio-historica

-17º C para Pequim... Fresquinho...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Jan 2016 às 18:40)

Na Ásia uma forte e histórica onda de frio vai afetar no final de semana o leste do continente.
 China, Vietnã, Taiwan, Japão e as Coreias devem ser os mais afetados. 
Em Pequim, a MÁXIMA esperada no sábado será de -10ºC, com mínimas próximas dos -20ºC. 
Nas Coreias mínimas próximas ou menores que -20ºC também estão sendo esperadas. 
Hong Kong pode ter mais de dois dias com máximas abaixo de 8ºC, algo raro e a mínima pode se aproximar do recorde de 0ºC.
 No Vietnã o frio será muito forte também, com máxima de apenas 8ºC em Hanói. 
Na ilha de Taiwan, pode até mesmo nevar nas partes mais altas e a máxima em Taipei pode ser de apenas 4ºC no Domingo.


----------



## Topê (21 Jan 2016 às 19:00)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Na Ásia uma forte e histórica onda de frio vai afetar no final de semana o leste do continente.
> China, Vietnã, Taiwan, Japão e as Coreias devem ser os mais afetados.
> Em Pequim, a MÁXIMA esperada no sábado será de -10ºC, com mínimas próximas dos -20ºC.
> Nas Coreias mínimas próximas ou menores que -20ºC também estão sendo esperadas.
> ...




Brutal essas temperaturas no Sudoeste asiático,caracterizado por um clima humido e subtropical,


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 00:04)

Nevou horas atrás em Shanghai

@DaddyBird


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 00:07)

Histórica onda de frio em andamento no leste da Ásia.
Pode *NEVAR* em Hong Kong e Taipei no Domingo.
Há chance de neve até mesmo em cidades do norte do Vietnã.





Imagem: Vinicius Lucyrio


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 18:03)

Máxima de 8ºC hoje em Hong Kong.
A onda de frio chegou durante a madrugada a Taipei, onde faz 7ºC agora.
Norte do Vietnã e Laos também já começam a sentir os efeitos da onda de frio, faz apenas 7ºC em Hanói.
Xangai pode ter máxima de -5ºC hoje e se aproximar do recorde de frio de -10ºC.
Pequim teve máxima de -13,5ºC e agora faz -15ºC.
Entre China, Mongólia e Rússia as máximas nos últimos dois dias variaram entre -30ºC e -40ºC.
Em Kacug (Russia) no dia 22, a máxima foi de -40,5ºC com mínima de -48,6ºC.

15h


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 18:28)

1064 hpa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 23:29)

Xangai está amanhecendo com -7ºC, o vento e o céu nublado podem ter atrapalhado a mínima.
Pressão na cidade chegou a 1040.4 hpa.

Na Coreia do Norte, cidades na fronteira com Rússia registram quase -30ºC.
Em Pyongyang faz -18ºC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 23:30)

Shenzhen norte de Hong Kong com chuva e 2ºC.
Macau com chuva e 3ºC.
Pressão próxima dos 1035 hpa nesta região.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 23:31)

1080 hpa


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2016 às 03:03)

* SLEET EM HONG KONG!!*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2016 às 03:27)

Yangmingshan, Taiwan
tatsu584416  e @joelsuganth


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2016 às 10:37)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> * SLEET EM HONG KONG!!     *



Assim à primeira vista eu diria que era granizo.

É sem dúvida assinalável esta entrada fria. Mas não é fácil a neve chegar a esses lugares. Então a Taipe é quase impossível.
Não é só o frio em altitude que se deve ter em conta, mas a temperatura da água do mar que faz aumentar a cota. O GFS, por exemplo, não se dá bem com isso.

Taiwan é uma ilha com um relevo muito acidentado. Atinge mais de 3000m de altitude, e no inverno tem nevões dantescos. Mas não à cota de Taipé.

Essas fotos desse parque são a 1100 metros de altitude.

Repara na previsão para Yun Feng a 3000m de altitude.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2016 às 10:45)

*Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  54 minHá 54 minutos
Russian Market Retweeted Daniel Wu

#BREAKING Snow in Hong Kong

* Daniel Wu* @danielwuyanzu
Omg it's snowing in Hong Kong! This is crazy. In all my 18 years in HK I never saw it snow. If…


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2016 às 11:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  54 minHá 54 minutos
> Russian Market Retweeted Daniel Wu
> 
> #BREAKING Snow in Hong Kong
> ...



Acho que é fake.

Neve assim em Hong Kong? Parece-me o algodão das árvores.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jan 2016 às 11:44)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que é fake.
> 
> Neve assim em Hong Kong? Parece-me o algodão das árvores.



Ia precisamente dizer o mesmo, se repararem, os "flocos" quando caiem ao fundo no chão com água do terraço, nem derretem..

Parece-me pouco natural para ser neve...


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2016 às 11:46)

*Polar vortex hits Hong Kong: record low temperatures close schools, hospitalise 45, injure 111 as 130 trapped on Kowloon Peak*

http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...904384/polar-vortex-hits-hong-kong-record-low


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2016 às 17:50)

AnDré disse:


> Assim à primeira vista eu diria que era granizo.
> 
> É sem dúvida assinalável esta entrada fria. Mas não é fácil a neve chegar a esses lugares. Então a Taipe é quase impossível.
> Não é só o frio em altitude que se deve ter em conta, mas a temperatura da água do mar que faz aumentar a cota. O GFS, por exemplo, não se dá bem com isso.
> ...


Olhando melhor parece ser granizo mesmo.
Nesse vídeo parece ser slett.


Aeroporto de Hong Kong reportou neve em flocos e granular no synop.






Taipei reportou chuva e neve ou granular no synop.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2016 às 17:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  54 minHá 54 minutos
> Russian Market Retweeted Daniel Wu
> 
> #BREAKING Snow in Hong Kong
> ...


Não é neve. Isto é pena ou alguma flor da árvore ao fundo.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2016 às 22:02)

Registos de Yuga Kurita, grande fotos do  Fujisan, como sempre.


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Jan 2016 às 16:24)

http://www.meteofrance.fr/actualites/32946570-extreme-orient-vague-de-froid-exceptionnelle

*Extremo Oriente: onda de frio excepcional*
2016/01/26


O Leste da Ásia saindo de uma particularmente intensa onda de frio. Primeiro presente no norte da China e Mongólia no final da semana passada, uma massa de ar frio, de origem siberiana, escorregou até o sul durante o fim de semana de 23 de janeiro e 24, trazendo temperaturas excepcionalmente frio mesmo nos trópicos. Domingo, 24 de janeiro, nevou em Macau, Cantão e Hong Kong. Segunda-feira 25, no sul do Japão foi atingido por sua vez, por um frio excepcional, com os principais registros de queda de neve e temperaturas, enquanto que este ar frio também atingiu a Tailândia quando o termômetro não ultrapassou 21 ° C Bangkok com o melhor do dia.





_Animação modelo Arpège a pressão ao nível do mar e temperatura da massa de ar a 925 hPa de sexta-feira 22 a terça-feira, 26 de janeiro de 2016. (Clique na imagem para ampliar)_

*Um ar muito frio veio da Sibéria pólo*
Durante a última semana (18 a 22), o frio congelante já na Mongólia e norte da China tem intensificado e do anticiclone presente na Sibéria tem fortalecido e ampliado, com valores de Pressão 1050 hPa muitas vezes acima de fim de semana. Este ar frio começou a se mover em direção ao sul, invadindo progressivamente China no fluxo glacial norte na sexta-feira 22. As temperaturas estavam perto de -40 ° C nos planaltos do leste da Mongólia e norte China, menores valores de 10-15 graus e perto de registros frios normais.


*Ofensivas sul de ar frio durante o fim de semana*
Em Pequim, o dia 23 foi o sábado mais fria do episódio, com -15,2 ° C de manhã e não mais do que 13,0 ° C durante o dia, um valor inferior de 15 graus ao normal. Nesse mesmo dia, a neve chegou a Xangai, onde o frio, de repente, se intensificou, com o norte / noroeste vento muito frio e seco.Domingo, 24, quando caiu -7,8 ° C, uma temperatura sentida sob a influência do vento, -16. A frente fria chegou ao sul da China com temperaturas excepcionalmente baixas em Canton (1,2 ° C), Macau (2,1 ° C), Hong Kong (3,1 ° C), quando os flocos de neve eram observou-se uma situação sem precedentes por muitas décadas. Em Taiwan, nevou de 400m acima do nível do mar.

*Um notável frescura para a península da Indochina*
A frente também atingiu o norte do Vietnã e Laos, em 24, com quedas de neve de baixo nível. A chegada do frio era brutal: em Luang Prabang, uma cidade de planície ao norte de Laos, que passou de um máximo de 33,5 ° C sábado 22-8,5 ° C apenas no "soft" segunda-feira 25. A parcela deste muito intensa frente fria foi sentida mais no sul de Bangkok, onde o termômetro perdeu perto de 20 ° C entre sábado 23 e segunda-feira 25 de manhã (34-16 ° C) .

*O Japão também afetado*
O frio siberiano também se espalhou para o sudeste e afetou a Coréia, e arquipélago japonês invulgarmente sul. Nós, portanto, observado -18 ° C segunda-feira em Seul, 12 graus abaixo do normal.No mesmo dia, no Japão, houve neve no sul da ilha de Okinawa pela primeira vez em 50 anos, e mediu 17 cm de neve mais ao norte, em Nagasaki, um recorde para esta cidade. Recordes absolutos frias foram criados no sul do Japão Segunda-feira 25 com, por exemplo, -8,1 ° C em Fukuyama, perto de Hiroshima ou -3,3 ° C para Makurazaki, no extremo sul do Ilha de Kyushu, a maior ilha no sul do arquipélago.

*Trazer vida de volta ao normal*
Terça-feira 26, as temperaturas continuam a subir no sul. Notou-se, por exemplo pós-12: 27 ° C em Banguecoque, depois de mais uma manhã muito fria (15 ° C). Em Hong Kong, o termômetro atingiu 13 ° C. Depois de uma manhã até frígida (-7 ° C), Xangai tem experimentado valores significativamente positivas de temperatura durante o dia, com 7 ° C no período da tarde. Ligeiramente abaixo temperaturas normais ainda deve retornar quarta-feira ou quinta-feira 28 27 um nível consistente com os valores sazonais sobre todas estas regiões.

Tradução do Google  Mas dá para ter uma ideia geral da situação. Então isso, por cá, continuamos com temperaturas dos trópicos...


----------



## Pek (26 Jan 2016 às 17:07)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Jan 2016 às 19:01)

Hong Kong registrou uma pressão de 1037.6 hPa durante a onda de frio.
Recorde de maior pressão desde o começo dos registros em 1884.

Houve registro de queda de neve Okinawa pela primeira vez desde o começo dos registros em 1966.
Nevou também na ilha de Amami Ōshima, primeira neve em 115 anos de observação.

Okinawa


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Jan 2016 às 19:03)

Nagasaki registrou a maior queda de neve da história, 17 cm.
@Nagoyapompey7, @tsubachan7989, @ EKMeteo e @s_uni0527


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2016 às 18:36)




----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2016 às 20:47)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jan 2016 às 21:56)

NEVE NO KUWAIT


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jan 2016 às 21:57)

A neve foi registrada nos arredores de Al-Salmi. 
A estação da cidade de Al-Salmi teve máxima de apenas 6,1ºC.

Mais vídeos do Twitter:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jan 2016 às 21:58)

Hafar Al Batin
@Breakingkw























Rafha, Arábia Saudita
@Breakingkw


----------



## camrov8 (28 Jan 2016 às 23:16)

dou o braço a torcer o isto só pode ser influencia do EL niño a asia esta a bater o dente onde devia estar quentinho


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2016 às 16:12)

Foto tirada hoje,incrível o talento deste fotografo.


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2016 às 19:46)




----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2016 às 15:30)

*Vietnam hit by worst drought in nearly a century*

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/03/vietnam-hit-worst-drought-century-160302090948729.html


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2016 às 16:13)

*Syria’s drought 'has likely been its worst in 900 years' *

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...rought-has-likely-been-its-worst-in-900-years


----------



## Orion (7 Mar 2016 às 20:35)

*New precipitation record set in Moscow*

http://tass.ru/en/society/860128


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2016 às 11:13)

*EUA alertam para possível colapso catastrófico de barragem no Iraque*
com AFP

Os Estados Unidos convocaram esta quarta-feira outros países a mobilizarem-se rapidamente para impedir uma "catástrofe humanitária de proporções épicas", caso a represa de Mossul, no Iraque, colapse.

As preocupações aumentaram nos últimos meses deviao a uma eventual fissura na maior represa do Iraque, que pode desencadear uma onda de até 14 metros que devastaria Mossul e inundaria boa parte de Bagdad, colocando em grave risco 1,5 milhão de pessoas.

Depois de uma reunião com o embaixador iraquiano Mohamed Ali Alhakim, que informou a ONU sobre o potencial desastre, a embaixadora americana, Samantha Power, convocou todos os países da organização a tomar medidas imediatas. "É crucial que todos os estados membros da ONU se informemrapidamente sobre a magnitude do problema e a importância da rapidez para impedir uma catástrofe humanitária de proporções épicas", disse Power.

Esta represa do norte do Iraque foi construída com fundações instáveis que sofrem corrosão permanentemente. Quando o grupo jihadista Estado Islâmico a capturou, em 2014, foi interrompida a manutenção necessária, o que enfraqueceu a já defeituosa estrutura. Power disse que os trabalhos de reparação devem ser iniciados o quanto antes e que os iraquianos devem ser bem informados sobre as melhores rotas de evacuação. A empresa italiana Trevi foi selecionada para executar as obras cruciais de reparação da represa, que está atualmente protegida pelas forças curdas. Um apelo da ONU para ajudar o Iraque recebeu apenas 8% dos 861 milhões de dólares necessários para os trabalhos, agravando as preocupações. 





http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...el-colapso-catastrofico-de-barragem-no-iraque


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2016 às 18:52)




----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2016 às 22:29)

*Indian drought 'affecting 330 million people' after two weak monsoons *

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...ht-affecting-330-million-people-weak-monsoons



> India’s meteorological department on Wednesday issued a heatwave warning for Orissa and two other states, with temperatures forecast to top 45C in the coming days.





> Officials have forecast an above-average monsoon this year, offering hope for struggling farmers who rely heavily on the annual rains. India’s agriculture sector employs about 60% of the population.



*Above average monsoon rains forecast for India*

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/04/average-monsoon-rains-forecast-india-160413110429278.html



> In 2012, the Business Standard reported that the India Meteorological Department were only accurate 10 times in the last 25 years.
> 
> In 2009, the monsoon was predicted to bring average amounts of rain, but the monsoon was actually the worst in nearly four decades, with a deficiency of more than 20 percent.
> 
> The monsoon rains are expected to start to start in June, and the country’s 263 million farmers will be closely watching the skies.


----------



## Pek (21 Abr 2016 às 17:26)




----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2016 às 20:02)




----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2016 às 16:41)

Novo máximo para India alcançado ontem. 51ºC em Phalodi, uma cidade no noroeste do país.

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asiapacific/indian-city-hits-51-c/2802184.html


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2016 às 13:49)

Calor na Índia é tanto que o alcatrão derrete 

A Índia está a enfrentar temperaturas extremas, com os termómetros acima dos 40ºC e a ultrapassar os 50ºC em algumas regiões. O calor é tanto que o alcatrão derrete.

A onda de calor está a originar um pico de casos de desidratação e ataques cardíacos, além de cortes generalizados de energia elétrica.





http://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/calor-na-india-e-tanto-que-o-alcatrao-derrete-5190569.html


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2016 às 14:24)

Imagens impressionantes, pobre pés em contacto com o alcatrão escaldante.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mai 2016 às 15:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Imagens impressionantes, pobre pés em contacto com o alcatrão escaldante.


é mesmo além dessas temperaturas máximas muito elevadas as mínimas também são de 30 ou mais graus.


----------



## Pek (24 Jun 2016 às 02:44)

*China weather: Tornado and hail kill scores in Jiangsu*
_
A tornado and hailstorm have killed at least 78 people and injure nearly 500 in the east Chinese province of Jiangsu, according to state media._

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-36607600


----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2016 às 16:07)

*Eastern Hemisphere's All-Time Temperature Record: Kuwait Fries in 54°C (129.2°F) Heat*

https://www.wunderground.com/blog/J...alltime-temperature-record-kuwait-frys-in-54c


----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2016 às 16:29)




----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2016 às 16:33)




----------



## Pek (22 Jul 2016 às 21:39)

Basora


----------



## blade (2 Ago 2016 às 13:47)

Temperaturas recorde para o mês de agosto na Mongólia com Ulaanbaatar a chegar aos 37ºc que é capital mais fria do mundo.


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2016 às 16:48)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Ago 2016 às 23:39)

Além dos EUA, tornados afetaram também áreas da região Metropolitana de Manila neste mês de Agosto e cidades da Rússia.
Houve o registro de alguns feridos.

Manila



Rússia


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2016 às 14:34)

*Iran's pistachio farms are dying of thirst*

http://www.france24.com/en/20160904-irans-pistachio-farms-are-dying-thirst


----------



## rokleon (14 Set 2016 às 17:52)

Investigadores meteorologistas russos cercados por ursos polares numa ilha no Ártico. (em Izvestiy TSIK Islands, Krai de Krasnoyarsk, Rússia)

da nbc news: http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/r...rapped-polar-bears-2-800-miles-moscow-n647366

_*Five meteorologists posted on a remote Russian island have been trapped for nearly two weeks by polar bears who've swarmed the area.*

Their weather station is on one of the Izvestiy TSIK Islands in the high Arctic — 2,800 miles from Moscow and closer to northern Canada than the Russian capital.

*Some of the bears have taken to sleeping right outside the windows of the remote outpost*, according to Russian news agency TASS, which spoke to some of the meteorologists via satellite phone.

The animals suffer from global warming because it shrinks the floating ice that forms their main hunting ground. According to the environmental group the World Wide Fund for Nature, known as the WWF, this has prompted *some polar bears to go near human habitats* in search for food._

do jornal i: http://ionline.sapo.pt/523708

_O grupo de ursos polares tem estado na ilha desde o verão e começou por ser apenas composto por cinco ursos adultos, mas agora já é composto por 10.

O diretor da agência responsável pela estação meteorológica, Vassiliy Shevchenko, disse que será enviado mais material para proteger o grupo, mas que o barco que os vai retirar de lá, *“vai demorar pelo menos um mês a chegar”.*

O grupo foi aconselhado a não sair da estação até chegar auxílio._


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Set 2016 às 11:35)

Nesse ultimo ano meditei sobre o que aconteceu e realmente percebi que eu fui muito indelicado no topico sobre o veganismo e realmente depois de lelo cheguei a conclusao que eu estava errado em me exaltar tanto.

 Peso desculpas aos participantes do debate.

 O tópico sobre o clima de Nagano deve continuar ! 
 Cumprimentos


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2016 às 11:54)

cubensis disse:


> Nesse ultimo ano meditei sobre o que aconteceu e realmente percebi que eu fui muito indelicado no topico sobre o veganismo e realmente depois de lelo cheguei a conclusao que eu estava errado em me exaltar tanto.
> 
> Peso desculpas aos participantes do debate.
> 
> ...





Bem vindo  de volta a esta casa, Cubensis!


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2016 às 20:40)




----------



## Orion (27 Set 2016 às 18:43)




----------



## jorgeanimal (27 Set 2016 às 19:03)

1 m de precipitação em 24h?!? Fdx


----------



## Pek (21 Out 2016 às 13:01)

Primeros -30 ºC en Siberia Oriental hoy, a la cabeza de la clasificación en cuanto a mínimas de todo el Hemisferio Norte:


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Out 2016 às 00:24)

Em Nagano o clima ja esta ficando mais frio, hoje a mínima foi de 7c, algumas cidades de Nagano chegou a 0c. As iso850ha estao bem proximas, e em Hokkaido as iso850hpa chegaram -6c. Com varias cidades chegando a nevar forte.

 Em Nagano as florestas ainda nao comecaram a ficar amarelas e vermelhas. as nortadas deveram se intensificar muito nos proximos dias. Segunda feira os extremos ficaram de 12/4 o que é muito mais baixo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2016 às 15:07)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  13h13 hours ago
Sprawling, intense non-tropical storm will track over eastern Russia. Sub-950 mb central pressure early Tuesday.










0 replies9 retweets4 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2016 às 17:07)

*Tornado touches down in Japan on Monday (Video)*

Akita, Japan (NTV) - Police in northern Japan found several cars damaged and displaced after responding to a call from a resident reporting a tornado Monday afternoon.





Police in northern Japan found several cars damaged and displaced after responding to a call from a resident reporting a tornado Monday afternoon. Courtesy: NTV / NBC News Channel
The caller said that strong winds had blown away a vehicle.

Police found a parked car overturned and the bumper of another in a distant parking lot.

No injuries have been reported.

An eyewitness said that a tornado came out of nowhere. The woman said it blew a car skyward to the height of power lines and pounded her building in a noisy storm of gravel.

Several people in the city of Akita witnessed funnel-like winds that appeared to be a tornado.

A tornado warning had been issued for Akita Prefecture at the time.

The local weather observatory has dispatched officials to the site to find out what happened.
http://www.wtvy.com/content/news/Tornado-touches-down-in-Japan-on-Monday-399436891.html


----------



## Danilo2012 (4 Nov 2016 às 11:35)

O clima ja esta a ficar bem frio em Nagano hoje boa parte do dia prevaleceu os ares mais cristalinos comum dessa epoca do ano

Hoje chegou a 1c de minima a maxima foi de 15

hoje atarde 3c 17:30


post image


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2016 às 01:50)

*zerohedge* ‏@zerohedge  4 minHá 4 minutos
*Massive Sinkhole Swallows Entire Intersection In Japan*


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Nov 2016 às 09:37)

Hoje uma forte entrada de ar frio chegou sobre todo o Japao.

  A maxima ficou em 10 e a minima ficou em 4.

 Amanha porem deve chegar -3c 

 Hoje nas montanhas 


image post


----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Nov 2016 às 12:35)

Amanha devido a uma area de baixa pressao boa parte do Japao deve registrar neve.
Ate mesmo em Tokyo deve nevar, algo totalmente invulgar, para se ter uma ideia a ultima vez que nevou em Tokyo em Novembro foi a 54 anos atraz !
Sigo com 2c e as nuvens de neve ja estao a se formar. No Japao na parte que nao pega o Sea effect Snow nao costuma nevar em novembro devido a grande inercia do oceano pacifico. Embora seja muito comun nevar ate abril.


----------



## james (24 Nov 2016 às 09:55)

Este ano, todo o Hemisfério Norte parece ter grande potencial para gerar entradas frias relevantes. 
Efeito " La Nina "?


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 21:32)

*Tóquio com neve em novembro pela primeira vez em 54 anos*
24 nov 2016 · 14:28
 2 comentários
Atualidade
SAPO 24 com AFP

Japão

Neve

 
Tóquio acordou nesta quinta-feira com neve. Pela primeira vez em mais de meio século, Tóquio tem neve em novembro.






A neve começou a cair ainda antes do amanhecer com os termómetros a bater nos zero graus. Nesta altura do ano, os termómetros costumam rondar os 10 graus na capital japonesa.

A Agência Meteorológica japonesa disse que esta é a primeira vez que cai neve num mês de novembro no centro de Tóquio desde 1962, há 54 anos.

A agência informou ainda que em certas áreas próximas às montanhas houve uma acumulação de neve que chegou aos dois centímetros.


Imagens das televisões locais mostraram moradores de um bairro da zona oeste da capital usando neve para retirar a neve da entrada de casa. O comboio e o metro foram temporariamente suspensos, prejudicando milhares de pessoas que tentaram chegar ao seu local trabalho.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/toquio-com-neve-em-novembro-pela-primeira-vez-em-54-anos


----------



## weatherbox (24 Nov 2016 às 23:44)

james disse:


> Este ano, todo o Hemisfério Norte parece ter grande potencial para gerar entradas frias relevantes.
> Efeito " La Nina "?



É muito redutor estarem sempre a associar tudo ao El-Nino ou à La Nina, o clima da Terra é muito mais complexo que isso. A ENSO é uma oscilação muito overratted nos Media pela influência que tem nos EUA e não tanto noutras regiões. E a La Nina actual está bastante tímida, há outras oscilações que são importantes de acompanhar, AO, NAO, PDO, etc.








O Ártico há pouco tempo teve uma rara anomalia térmica talvez inédita e na Ásia a atmosfera pareceu responder a esse desiquilibrio de forma agreste, por pouco que não se bateu o recorde de pressão atmosférica mais alta de 1968


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Nov 2016 às 04:20)

O que esta a acontecer de fato e que as massas de ar frias estao a se mover como ondas e isto esta causando massas de ar frio por veses historicas como tambem massas de ar quente da mesma forma.

 Deis de 2000 que esse efeito esta bem acentuado, uma semana esta chegando 20c no outro dia -10c e quase 20cm de neve.
 Aaqui em minha cidade nevou 18cm e hoje foi registrado -8c, semana passada estava batendo 20c e as arvores ainda tem folhas de outono. Ta bem rustico o clima


----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2016 às 17:09)




----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2016 às 23:25)

Nos últimos dias a poluição atmosférica em algumas partes da China tem sido grave.

*Air pollution in northern Chinese city surpasses WHO guideline by 100 times*







(o pior está a oeste da península coreana, na zona sem nuvens) 

Do satélite até que passa mais ou menos despercebido. Não se compara com a Índia, cuja maior densidade populacional, como é possível ver pela fumaça, está perto dos Himalaias:


----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2017 às 13:12)

De hace unos días, pero muy destacable la irrupción fría que ocurrió en Siberia Occidental y la zona de los Urales, con temperaturas más propias de Siberia Oriental y Yakutia en particular:

https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/226663-siberia-frio-temperatura-pasatiempo


----------

